# [INSTALL] Mini Gentoo Installation

## tuxie

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage:

Ich habe mir auf meinen Rechner ein Gentoo Stage 3 umgebung eingerichtet.

Alle benötigten Packete installiert (Iptables,...)

Jetzt möchte ich über eine Chroot umgebung ein Mini Linux zusammenbauen. Was wird als Grund alles Dringen benötigt, das ich 

Das Linux ohne Fehler erst einmal Booten kann.

Ich werde Kernel 2.4.22 benutzen wollen.

Welche bin´s und libs werden benötigt das nur erst mal mein Login erscheint und ich mich Anmelden kann und die Bash geladen wird.

Ich kann ja 

ldd /usr/bin/bash machen ist das dann aber alles oder benöige ich mehr.

TSchau Ingo

P.S: Es soll ein Router werden, ich möchte von meiner Smoothwall weg.

[mod edit]

Titel angepasst

----------

## beejay

Stage 3 ist an sich schon ein lauffähiges System - wenn auch ein sehr minimales. Das Einzige was dann noch fehlt ist das Kernel - und eben die Software, die Du auf dem Router haben willst.

Edit: Wäre aber nett gewesen, wenn Du Dich mit der Benennung des Threads an die Regeln dieses Forums gehalten hättest  :Wink: 

----------

## Beforegod

Bitte das nächste mal die Foren Regeln beachten.

----------

## tacki

 *Quote:*   

> Das Einzige was dann noch fehlt ist das Kernel - und eben die Software, die Du auf dem Router haben willst.
> 
> 

 

... und grub  :Wink: 

----------

## beejay

 *tacki wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Das Einzige was dann noch fehlt ist das Kernel - und eben die Software, die Du auf dem Router haben willst.
> 
>  
> 
> ... und grub 

 

Ein Bootmanager ist zwar nett, wird aber nicht unbedingt benötigt  :Wink: 

Dennoch ist er recht sinnvoll - Asche auf mein Haupt   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tacki

wird nicht unbedingt benötigt? hmm... und wie startest du dann dein system?

----------

## tuxie

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> Bitte das nächste mal die Foren Regeln beachten.[/Code]
> 
> Entschuldigung, bin aber in sehr vielen Foren unterwegs, und da kann es schonmal passieren das man das eine oder ander übersieht.
> 
> Gut dann kann ich also das Stage 3 ohne viel drum herum benutzen.
> ...

 

----------

## WiredEd

Prinzipiell halte ich es für keine gute Idee, ein Gentoo dafür zu benutzen. Wenn es nur ein Router werden soll, solltest Du Dir dafür vielleicht lieber mal den IP-Cop ansehen unter http://www.ipcop.org.

Wenn Du es lieber doch selber machen willst, empfehle ich Dir das Bootdisk-HowTo.

Gruss

Wireded

----------

## tacki

bei stage3 brauchst du kein emerge system mehr, das haste dann sozusagen schon hinter dir. 

ich hab mir hier ein system (mldonkey-client) zusammengebastelt, das braucht ca ~550 MB.. allerdings mit stark reduziertem portage-tree, ohne distfiles/packages usw.

----------

